# andare / venire



## adritabares

Carissimi foreri,

Qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare la differenza tra andare e venire? 

Grazie
Adriana


----------



## Saoul

Ciao Adritabares, credo per darti una risposta che vada al di là del 

andare indica movimento verso un posto
venire indica provenienza da un posto

sia decisamente complicato. Ti consiglio di dare un occhio a questo thread, aperto in precedenza (ho trovato indicazioni in merito solo nel Forum Italian-English, mi dispiace).


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Adriana.
E' molto semplice: _andare_ significa (per lo più) recarsi in un posto qualunque, _venire_ invece significa recarsi nel posto dove è, va o sarà la persona che parla o alla quale si parla.

Ops! Scusa, Saoul, ci siamo incrociati (anche se forse abbiamo detto cose un po' diverse...)


----------



## winnie

Entrambi indicano movimento ma 'andare' è un movimento da qui a qualche altro posto mentre 'venire' è l'esatto contrario.

Vado a Milano = dal posto in cui sono mi dirigo verso Milano
Vengo da Milano = sono partito da Milano e sono giunto qui.

I due verbi hanno anche significati idiomatici
Andare:
-come va? = come stai?
- va bene! = sto bene!

Venire:
- come viene? = la cosa/il progetto... a cui ti stai dedicando ti dà delle difficoltà o tutto procede in maniera ottimale/corretta

Vedrai che atri foreros ti daranno ulteriori suggerimenti!


----------



## adritabares

Grazie, davvero è molto complicato.

Si un'amica dice:

Viene a prendere un caffè al mio ufficio?

La mia risposta corretta, sarebbe?:

si ci vado  
o
si ci vengo

Grazie
Adriana


----------



## winnie

adritabares said:
			
		

> Grazie, davvero è molto complicato.
> 
> Si un'amica dice:
> 
> Vien*i* a prendere un caffè *nel* mio ufficio?
> 
> La mia risposta corretta, sarebbe?:
> 
> *sì *ci vado
> o
> *sì* ci vengo
> 
> Grazie
> Adriana


 
Sì ci vado = significa che tu vai nel suo ufficio ma lei non è lì.


----------



## Necsus

Scusate, forse è colpa mia, ma c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge : perché assumete come primo significato di _venire_ quello di _provenire, arrivare (da)_?
Mi sembra che sia la persona che parla o a cui si parla che fa la differenza, se non c'è lei _vado_ in un posto, altrimenti ci _vengo_: verrò a trovarti stasera a casa (non ha importanza _da dove_ arrivo); vengo con te (_dove_ o _da dove_ non importa, basta che sia con lui); come siete venuti qui? (se qui non ci fossi io, sarebbe lì, e ci sarebbero andati, non venuti).
Non siete d'accordo?

Non è più semplice, spiegandolo così?


----------



## TimLA

Adriana,
Io capisco perfettamente i tuoi dubbi - Spagnolo è la mia seconda lingua, ed è stata difficile cambiare l'uso delle parole spagnole a la lingua italiana.

Andare è più o meno ugale a "ir" - andiamo! nos vamos! ecc. Andare è _quasi_ un "amico falso" nel senso di "caminar" in spagnolo.

Venire è più o meno ugale a venir - Penso che sia meno usato (leggermente) in italiano.

Secondo me, più problemi vengono con "salire", "uscire" (molto diverse) ed i concetti di "verbi di movimenti"

Suerte!  

Tim


----------



## adritabares

Tante grazie Tim,

La visione di un ispanofono mi chiarisce un po' il panorama.

Io con salire non ho problema perché  è "subir" salire le scale (subir las escaleras, ed "uscire" è il nostro "salire"  oggi esco a ballare (hoy salgo a bailar)

Ti ringrazio un'altra volta
Adriana


----------



## Necsus

Credo che Tim volesse dire che _salire_ in italiano significa _andare su_ (subir), mentre per voi _salir_ significa _uscire_.
Ma ti è un po' più chiara la differenza tra _andare_ e _venire_?


----------



## stanchezza

Ciao a tutti!Qualcuno puo' spiegarmi per favore che differenza c'e' tra venire,andare e arrivare?Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Amada

Venire (in/ad un altro; da qualcuno) = si riferisce al posto in cui raggiungi una persona, un luogo, una cosa di cui stai parlando
es. "Vengo a casa tua" dove abiti tu.
Andare (in/ad un posto; da qualcuno) = quando il tuo movimento si sposta in un posto diverso da quello di cui stai parlando
es. "Vado dal parrucchiere" che non sono io e non sei tu.
Arrivare (da un posto in/ad un altro) = riguarda soprattutto il viaggio, la partenza, la destinazione, quando il movimento finisce in un determinato luogo.
"Arrivo in piazza alle 11.00" faccio un percorso che termina in modo definito.


----------



## housecameron

Stanchezza, per quanto riguarda _venire _dovresti rileggere i post di Necsus.
Infatti non si tratta solo di recarsi nel luogo in cui si trova la persona con cui si parla.


----------



## adritabares

Stanchezza,

La risposta di Necsus è quella che ti chiarisce tutto. 

ciaoo


----------



## Gika

Ho un dubbio nei frasi: 
- "Vengo da te verso le nove", significa la stessa cosa che "vado da te verso le nove"
- "Vado a Roma" x "Vengo a Roma", significa che io andrò e verrò a Roma? Anche posso dire "Vengo da Roma"?
Grazie amici.


----------



## gabrigabri

Gika said:


> Ho un dubbio nei frasi:
> - "Vengo da te verso le nove", significa la stessa cosa che "vado da te verso le nove"
> - "Vado a Roma" x "Vengo a Roma", significa che io andrò e verrò a Roma? Anche posso dire "Vengo da Roma"?
> Grazie amici.




Ciao! Benvenuto!

Non capisco bene la tua seconda domanda...

Vengo da te = si dice solo in questo modo.
vado da = una terza persona

Vado a Roma = tu non sei a Roma
Vengo a Roma = tu sei a Roma

Vengo da Roma = è un altro discorso, tu non sei a Roma, o forse sì.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Gika e benvenuto in WRF!
QUI trovi la discussione su 'andare/venire'.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Grazie Necsus,
Ora le discussioni sono riunite.


----------



## Gika

Grazie Gabrigabri e Necsus per il suo aiuto.


----------



## Necsus

Gika said:


> Grazie Gabrigabri e Necsus per il vostro aiuto.


Prego, Gika.  E benvenut*a* in WRF!


----------



## brian

gabrigabri said:


> Vado a Roma = tu non sei a Roma
> Vengo a Roma = tu sei a Roma


Scusa, gabri, ma se per esempio noi ci stiamo parlando al telefono, tu sei a Roma e io *no*, è più logico che io ti dico, "*Vengo* a Roma" che "*Vado* a Roma," vero? Poi comunque se io già sono a Roma, com'è che faccio venire a Roma, al posto dove già sto?!


----------



## Nicolai

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Adriana.
> E' molto semplice: _andare_ significa (per lo più) recarsi in un posto qualunque, _venire_ invece significa recarsi nel posto dove è, va o sarà la persona che parla o alla quale si parla.



Salve a tutti

Permettetemi di riaprire questo filo.

La chiarissima spiegazione di Necsus (sopra) mi ha aiutato tanto a capire l'uso di andare/venire (grazie!). 

Mi è nato un dubbio, però, nel caso del *discorso indiritto*.

Se nel *discorso diritto* Maria mi chiede:
Maria a me: _Vieni a prendermi alla stazione?_

- allora come devo dire nel *discorso indiritto*:
a)  Io a Roberto: _Maria mi chiede se vengo a prenderla alla stazione_
b)  Io a Roberto: _Maria mi chiede se vado a prenderla alla stazione_

Io direi _a_, ma siccome il sogetto di _vengo_ (io) non si reca ne alla persona che parla (io) ne alla persona a cui parla (Roberto) non sono sicuro...

Spero di esere stato chiaro. 
Saluti
Nicolai


----------



## Necsus

Nicolai said:


> Mi è nato un dubbio, però, nel caso del *discorso indiretto*.
> 
> Se nel *discorso diretto* Maria mi chiede:
> Maria a me: _Vieni a prendermi alla stazione?_
> 
> - allora come devo dire nel *discorso indiretto*:
> a)  Io a Roberto: _Maria mi chiede se vengo a prenderla alla stazione _
> b)  Io a Roberto: _Maria mi chiede se vado a prenderla alla stazione _
> 
> Io direi _a_ *(?)*, ma siccome il soggetto di _vengo_ (io) non si reca ne alla persona che parla (io) ne alla persona a cui parla (Roberto) non sono sicuro...


Ciao, Nicolai.
La prima potresti dirla se anche Roberto (al quale stai parlando) sarà alla stazione con Maria.


----------



## Nicolai

Grazie tante, Necsus, per la pronta risposta!
Ora è tutto chiaro. 
Anders


----------



## Necsus

Figurati. Grazie a te per l'apprezzamento.


----------

